# TAM hijacked by this site



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Please Wait...


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

Huh?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Before I can send that link along to be investigated and blocked, can you tell me what sort of device you were using MattMatt?

Kevin


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

Videos are really causing some hangups today. Video at the very bottom is trying to play and it forces my scroll all the way to the bottom and forces me to watch it! Once it's done, then I'm PERMITTED to scroll back up. 

TAM is sucking ass right now.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Adblock + noscript are my friends today it seems.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We were getting the same behavior at random intervals yesterday. One of the ad providers had a bad glitch is the best theory. Clear cookies for right now, and we will continue to investigate

Kevin


----------

